# Sonax Extreme Rim Cleaner review



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

An old post of mine from DB I thought I would share with you guys on here 

Some folks have asked about the Sonax products and how well they work so today we did a small test to show you all how effective the Sonax wheel cleaner is. The Sonax wheel cleaner is a PH neutral formula and is not acidic and is really very gentle on all types of rims. I have personally used it to great effect on my old GTI that had diamond cut faces and clear coated inners with no problems what so ever.

This is the wheel before, hasn't been washed in around 2 to 3 weeks so there is a fair amount of brake dust build up.

















Sonax wheel cleaner applied.









After letting the product sit for a few minuted you will begin to notice it turns a purplish colour as it gets to work on the brake dust.

























Rinsing the wheels.

























Some pics after rinsing. Note no brushes or cloths were used, this was simply rinsing with the pressure washer.

















As you can see above there were still a few areas that had some brake dust and dirt on so we applied some more product and let it sit for a few moments again.

















And some final after pics. It was getting late by the time we were finishing up so excuse the darker pics.

















Overall I think you can all see how effective the Sonax wheel cleaner is, we used no brushes on the wheels and they came out pretty good. Naturally with some brushes and a little extra work you can easily remove all of the dirt :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks very much

I was asking in my own thread how good this stuff was

now where's my wallet I need to make a purchace


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice, have you sealed your wheels atall ? or are they bare.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Any idea on the ph value of this product?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

ClioToby said:


> Very nice, have you sealed your wheels atall ? or are they bare.


I would like to know this too.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

Wheels for this demo were unsealed :thumb:

The PH of the wheel cleaner is 7 to 7.5 which makes it pretty much neutral.

Full MSDS can be downloaded from here


----------

